# Too Much?



## Young Jeezy (Feb 25, 2006)

Two days ago I started using 2 daylight bulbs with 60 watts each and with 5500k.Already I have white fuzz all my dwarf hairgrass.Was this lighting change too much for the tank?(10g with Co2)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm running a 10 gallon using a 36 bright kit from AH supply. Before I used 2 20watt screw-in CF bulbs. With the change, it brought an onslaught of hair algae, and a bit of fuzz. I've up the CO2, and increase fertilization to balance the tank out. 

60 watts of light is alot of light, but if you can manage to increase your CO2, and increase and stabilize your fertilzer schedule then I think you can conquer the algae. Give it time to balance with your new nutrient dosing and light. But with 60w over a 10 gallon, there's a fine line for mistakes as I have seen with my bright kit. Algae city if CO2 or ferts go too low. If that doesn't sound good to you, maybe reduce the lighting by another 20 watts will be less work.

One thing I hate about hairgrass, they are an algae/detrius magnet! 

-John N.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Two days ago I started using 2 daylight bulbs with 60 watts each and with 5500k.


This isn't 60W over 10gal, it's 120W over 10 gal! 60W would be hard to do, 120W is imo, going to be impossible. But hey, if it works, we all want to see pics and details.  Seriously, why do you think you need 120W on a 10 gal tank?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

YES!! that is a little excessive light. (2) 60 watt bulbs is just a tad to much for a 10 gallon


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Whoa..I missed that..Yes 120 watt is light a Mega Aqua AlgaeConcert for your plants. 

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

65 watts is alright for a 10g. That's what amano uses, and I have done that in the pass, but it was an all riccia, 30ppm co2, and daily fert tank......


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think the "60 watt" bulbs in question are screw in fluorescent bulbs, which are rated by the equivalent power of the incandescent bulb they are intended to replace. It is much more likely that these are about 10 watt bulbs. I can't even imagine finding a pair of 60 watt bulbs sold as daylight bulbs that would fit over a 10 gallon tank. So, assuming that they are around 10 actual watt bulbs, that isn't too much. But, it is enough that fertilizing and Excel would be a good idea to keep the algae away. (Assuming there are a lot of plants there too.)


----------



## Young Jeezy (Feb 25, 2006)

SORRY! 14w=60w incandescent.I feel like such a newb.I was in a rush and didn't realize that mistake untill I read it now.I wouldn't even think about 120 for a 10.I use eco complete and so I should just let it balance with ferts?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

So it looks like you have about 28 watts of light. Not too bad.

Balancing out the ferts, and more specifically increasing CO2 will help reduce the fuzz on the hairgrass. I've had success treating some fuzz algae with Flourish Excel double/triple dosage over a course of a week.

-John N.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

What is growing on your driftwood? First, white fuzz is generally a mold or bacteria, green fuzz or hair is algae. If it is the white stuff, I would not be to concerned as I have had that several time with new wood. Try to get as much off as you can during a water change, sort of scape at it with the hose or your thumbnail and suck it out. If there is a lot or it looks particularily scarey, spot inject some hydrogen peroxide directly onto the stuff or remove the wood and give a good scrub.

Your lighting amount seems good, but definately not highlight.

Oh, and welcome to APC


----------

